# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Η Ιστορική βιβλιοθήκη του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος .

## p.gabr

Μια προβολή αυτού του θέματος για όσους έχουν ανησυχίες.

Η Ιστορική βιβλιοθήκη του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος .

*http://library.tee.gr/digital/techr/*




Σε αυτό μπορούμε να βρούμε απίστευτα θέματα , μελέτες έργων, διαμορφώσεις πλατειών,  ιστορικά κείμενα  , για κεραίες , για το ραντάρ του Σαντορίνη , για γραμμές  , ηλεκτρολογικα εγκατάστασεις και ότι άλλο περιλαμβάνει ο κλάδος των μηχανικών. Το άσχημο είναι ότι τα αρχεία είναι μικρά και όχι ένα ολοκληρωμένο τεύχος. 

Θα αναδείξω τώρα ένα σημαντικό θέμα που αφορά την ραδιοφωνία μας  , εντυπωσιάστηκα ακόμα περισσότερο όταν είδα ο ο συγγραφεύς είναι ο γνωστός καθηγητής ( σε εμάς τις παλιοσειρές ) και μετέπειτα ιδρυτής της ανωτέρας σχολής ηλεκτρονικών Κος Αναστασιάδης 

1936  Ελλας και το ραδιοφωνικό δίκτυο 
http://library.tee.gr/digital/techr/..._9_105_394.pdf

2-12-2016 7-58-50 μμ.jpg

πολύ σημαντικό θέμα για την ραδιοφωνία μας



Εδω έχω να πω το εξής , οτι τότε άρχισε να λειτουργεί ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός ΑΘΗΝΩΝ στα ΛΙΟΣΙΑ  Επειδή ο αριθμός των ραδιοφώνων ήταν πολύ μικρός η κυβέρνηση Μεταξά δώρισε ραδιόφωνα σε όλη την Ελλάδα (  και για σκοπούς προπαγάνδας ).  Η ραδιοφωνία ήταν συνδρομητική και μάλιστα όπως διάβασα στις αποζημιώσεις ζητήθηκε τα και το αντίστοιχο απολεσθέν εισόδημα  από τα κλεμμένα ραδιόφωνα και τις αντίστοιχες  συνδρομές

1938 μελέτη για την εγκατάσταση της κεραίας των Αθηνών  
http://library.tee.gr/digital/techr/...13_151_277.pdf

2-12-2016 7-52-27 μμ.jpg


  Σίγουρα αυτό είναι εκτός θέματος , αλλά όμως είναι  ενδεικτικό για τις τότε εργασίες 
ΟΚΤ 1948 η αποκατάσταση του σιδηροδρομικού δικτύου 

http://library.tee.gr/β¦/techr/1948/techr_1948_25_292_297.pdf

15056295_1371795592833590_7759090674313340911_n.jpg

----------

Brown Fox (02-12-16), 

CybEng (03-12-16), 

georgeb1957 (06-10-17), 

ggr (03-12-16), 

IRF (02-12-16), 

KOKAR (20-06-17), 

Marc (05-12-16), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (03-12-16), 

PARKER (04-12-16), 

sakisr (13-12-16), 

SRF (03-12-16), 

SV1EDG (03-12-16), 

SV2HIA (03-12-16), 

tzitzikas (28-10-17)

----------

